# Carbon Stem



## Bradenq (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all. I have a 2008 TCR C2 that is just got a few weeks ago. It's a great bike and I'm having lots of fun riding it. I think I would like to change out the stem and go with a FSA Kforce or similar Bontrager product. Here's the question - I'm not sure what the piece is called, but its the plate at the top of the head tube that seals the headset and reduces down to the diamater of the steerer tube. I'd like to get that in carbon if possible but I'm not sure if it is bike specific, head set specific, or what. I've seen other bikes with this piece in carbond and I thought it would look nice with a carbon stem. Also, anyone know where I can get some carbon spacers that aren't labeled Bontrager?

Any ideas where I can get this piece? As always, thanks for the help.

Brad


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

i've seen all that stuff on ebay


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

I think that the piece you are talking about is called a top cap. Match the size of the top cap to the steerer diameter for correct fit.


----------

